# Classical pieces to go insane.



## IwantToBeInsane (Aug 1, 2018)

Hi guys,

I just made an account here to talk about classical music.
One year ago I started to play the piano and since then, I really started to enjoy classical music.

I listened alot to Erik Satie in the past weeks. 
Gnossienne 1 is the piece I like the most. At the moment I learn Gymnopedia on the piano, and then I want to play Gnossienne.

I really love the feeling I get when listening to this kind of music.

Do you know other classical pieces, which deliver the same mood as Gnossienne does?
I like the idea, of going completly insane (in a melancholic way) when playing the piano. Play the piano and dwell in your natural insanity. 

Can you recomment something, to listen to, or even to play. Therefor it should not be to difficult.
Also I do not search for something "experimantel" in classic.

Just post what ever you feel like could fit here.
Thanks in advance for your recommendations.


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

TBH, not a big fan of Satie, but Debussy, Ravel and to some degree Liszt might evoke the same kind of mood. 
Debussy, Préludes Livre 1. Krystian Zimerman, piano




each of the preludes is a different composition, so check them all, if you do not like the first one

Liszt - I love his Années de Pèlerinage (musical travel book from his two years of travelling)


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

I just now played the Gnossienne 1 and it occured to me, that Janáčeks In the Mists has a very similar atmosphere


----------



## IwantToBeInsane (Aug 1, 2018)

Thank you, but this is all pretty long. 
15 minutes are ok, to listen too, but longer gets exhausting.


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

IwantToBeInsane said:


> Thank you, but this is all pretty long.
> 15 minutes are ok, to listen too, but longer gets exhausting.


the Debussy Preludes are many short pieces, so just pick one which you like. For example here is prelude 8 - just 3 minutes long




to book of preludes means that it is a collection of many such short pieces

or try nocturnes or etudes, for example Chopin nocturne 2


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

J.S. Bach - Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor

Genius that pushes up against the threshold of sanity.


----------



## Eusebius12 (Mar 22, 2010)

Schumann's Kreisleriana. The end of Carnaval. Chopin's 1st and 3rd scherzi, the prelude in D minor, the end of the ballades in G minor, F and F minor, the nocturne in C# minor. A lot of Scriabin (especially the etude in D# Minor), the appasionata of Beethoven. Too many to mention.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

If it's pleasant piano music you want, try Grieg. The _Lyric Pieces _are a good place to start. And you may even find you can play some of these!











I found the following at Wikipedia:

Even though it was published in several volumes, some publishers, such as Edition Peters, have numbered the pieces as a whole, thereby numbering the 66 pieces in order, instead of numbering each volume individually. The movement list is as follows:

Book I, Op. 12 (composed 1866-7?; published 1867): 
No. 1, Arietta
No. 2, Vals (Waltz)
No. 3, Vektersang (Watchman's song, after Macbeth)
No. 4, Alfedans (Elves' dance)
No. 5, Folkevise (Popular melody)
No. 6, Norsk (Norwegian melody)
No. 7, Albumblad (Albumleaf)
No. 8, Fedrelandssang (National song)
Book II, Op. 38 (composed 1883 except where noted; published 1883): 
No. 1, Berceuse
No. 2, Folkevise (Folk-song)
No. 3, Melodi (Melody)
No. 4, Halling (Dance)
No. 5, Springdans (Spring dance)[1]
No. 6, Elegi (Elegy)
No. 7, Vals (Waltz, originally composed 1866; revised 1883)
No. 8, Kanon (Canon, composed ca. 1877-8?; revised 1883)
Book III, Op. 43 (composed probably 1886; published 1886; ded. Isidor Seiss): 
No. 1, Sommerfugl (Butterfly)
No. 2, Ensom vandrer (Solitary traveller)
No. 3, I hjemmet (In my homeland)
No. 4, Liten fugl (Little bird)
No. 5, Erotikk (Erotikon)
No. 6, Til våren (To spring)
Book IV, Op. 47 (composed 1886-8 except where noted; published 1888): 
No. 1, Valse-Impromptu
No. 2, Albumblad (Albumleaf)
No. 3, Melodi (Melody)
No. 4, Halling
No. 5, Melankoli (Melancholy)
No. 6, Springtanz (Spring dance,[1] composed 1872?; revised 1888)
No. 7, Elegi (Elegy)
Book V, Op. 54 (composed 1889-91; published 1891; Nos. 1-4 later orchestrated as Lyric Suite): 
No. 1, Gjetergutt (Shepherd's boy)
No. 2, Gangar (Norwegian march)
No. 3, Trolltog (March of the Dwarfs)
No. 4, Notturno
No. 5, Scherzo
No. 6, Klokkeklang (Bell ringing)
Book VI, Op. 57 (composed 1890?-3; published 1893): 
No. 1, Svundne dager (Vanished days)
No. 2, Gade
No. 3, Illusjon (Illusion)
No. 4, Geheimniss (Secret)
No. 5, Sie tanzt (She dances)
No. 6, Heimweh (Homesickness)
Book VII, Op. 62 (composed 1893?-5; published 1895): 
No. 1, Sylfide (Sylph)
No. 2, Takk (Gratitude)
No. 3, Fransk serenade (French serenade)
No. 4, Bekken (Brooklet)
No. 5, Drømmesyn (Phantom)
No. 6, Hjemad (Homeward)
Book VIII, Op. 65 (composed 1896; published 1897): 
No. 1, Fra ungdomsdagene (From early years)
No. 2, Bondens sang (Peasant's song)
No. 3, Tungsinn (Melancholy)
No. 4, Salong (Salon)
No. 5, I balladetone (Ballad)
No. 6, Bryllupsdag på Troldhaugen (Wedding Day at Troldhaugen)
Book IX, Op. 68 (composed 1898-9; published 1899; Nos. 4 and 5 were orchestrated in 1899): 
No. 1, Matrosenes oppsang (Sailor's song)
No. 2, Bestemors menuet (Grandmother's minuet)
No. 3, For dine føtter (At your feet)
No. 4, Aften på højfjellet (Evening in the mountains)
No. 5, Bådnlåt (At the cradle)
No. 6, Valse mélancolique (Melancholy waltz)
Book X, Op. 71 (composed and published 1901): 
No. 1, Det var engang (Once upon a time)
No. 2, Sommeraften (Summer's eve)
No. 3, Småtroll (Puck)
No. 4, Skogstillhet (Peace in the woods)
No. 5, Halling
No. 6, Forbi (Gone)
No. 7, Efterklang (Remembrances)


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Hi there. First, let me welcome you to TC. Think you will love it here. 

Love Satie. His pieces such as Gnossienne and Gymnopodies are like variations of a theme. Don't know if I'm right. 

What about Brahms or Schumann Piano pieces? They are beautiful. 

Well, looking forward to your posts


----------



## IwantToBeInsane (Aug 1, 2018)

Recently I discovered Rachmaninoff Prelude Op. 3 No. 2 in C# Minor






Which I really enjoy at this moment. 
It fits perfectly to what I am searching right now.


----------

